# 2 Spare Tickets for Waxstock 2016



## Ia79 (Apr 13, 2014)

Hi all,

I have 2 spare tickets as I won't be able to make it tomorrow - if anyone is interested PM me and I'll forward you the details.

Thanks

Ibby


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

I'd take one if thats possible?


----------



## Ia79 (Apr 13, 2014)

They'll need picking up from the office - I don't think it should be an issue. Send me a PM and I'll give you the details.


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Ia79 said:


> They'll need picking up from the office - I don't think it should be an issue. Send me a PM and I'll give you the details.


Already done buddy


----------



## Ia79 (Apr 13, 2014)

Just sent you the details


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Can I have one if there's one still going?


----------



## Sim (Feb 18, 2008)

Ben, i'll PM you


----------



## Ia79 (Apr 13, 2014)

Enjoy the day guys :wave:


----------

